# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  اكتب اسم فنان تحبه واللي بعدك يكتب مقطع من اغنياته

## احساس المطر

<<< مـسـآآآء / صبـآآآح الـخـيـر >>>


 اكتب اسم فنان تحبه واللي بعدك يكتب مقطع من اغنياته : 

عمرو دياب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كان ليلي كان قمري كان روحي كان عمري سلمتلوو امري
واحنا في نص الطريق
قلبوو عليا قوي "الملاك البريء"

عاصي الحلاني

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يا ناكر المعروف..آه ويا ليل وأوف

فيروز

----------


## (dodo)

سألتك حبيبي 
لوين رايحين
خلّينا خلّينا
وتسبقنا سنين 
إذا كنّا ع طول ..
التقيناع طول
فضل شاكر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معقول ما نعود حباب نُمرق متل الاغراب ولا نبقى سوا معقول

أصالة نصري

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قد الحرووووف اللي بأسامي العاشقييين بحبك


جوليا بطرس

----------


## Sc®ipt

لا باحلامك لا باوهامك راح ترجع يوم تلاقيني
لا سلامك لا كلامك و لا منك نظره بترضيني
نسيت الماضي و يا اللي كان
بقلبي ما عندك مكان
ياما و ياما من زمان ,, من زمان ,, من زمان 
معك ضيعت سنيني

القيصر كاظم الساهر

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من لي بحسنك الشفاف من لغتي
إذا ستمسي بلا ليلى حكاياتي

ماجدة الرومي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وانا كـ الطفلة في يديه
كـ الريشة تحملها النسمات

سامي يوسف

----------


## (dodo)

حسبي ربي جل الله ..... الله الله

ما في قلبي غير الله..... الله الله


وائل كفوري

----------


## هلا

لو بدك بليالي البرد بنزل بجمعك ورد 
غبت كتير ونطرت كتير 
ارجعلي بدي حبك بعد 

طلال مداح

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مقادير ياقلبي العنــــــــــــــــــــــا
مقادير وش ذنبي أنــــــــــــــــــا
مقادير و تمضي حياتــــــــــــــي
مشاوير و أتمنى الهنــــــــــــــــا

كارول سماحة

----------


## (dodo)

* شيلتك من قلبي من عقلي من فكري و بالي مابيمرق صوتك ولا وجهك حتى بخيالي.*
*اليسا*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ما تعرفش ليه..
في وقت لما بحتاج حد جنبي اشتكيله
بتبقى انت اول حد يجي بباله اجيله
وتبقى انت اول حد افضفض يومها ليه

ما تعرفيش ليه..
في وقت لما اشوفك يومها بجري عليك قوام
وانا معك بحب كتير اطول بالكلام
واخد راحتي واحكي في اللي نفسي احكي فيه...


*أصالة نصري*

----------


## (dodo)

*أسفة* شوفلك غيري مش هتحمل تعبي معاك انت عايزلك حد يضحي مهما بتعمل فيه وياك
 و أنا جربت ده كله معاك ضعفت وضعفي معاك قواك بس لإمتى أنا هفضل أضحي و قولي لإمتى *...*
*رامي عياش*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حبيتك انااااااااا..ضل اتذكر هالكلمااات
حبيتك أنااااااا..مش حلوة منك بالذات
أتعذب أناااااااا..لأنا أناااااااا ما في شيلكك لحظات
من قلبي انااااااااااااا يا قلبي اناااا
لا تنسى دموع الليلات..
حبيتك أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا


سيرين عبد النور

----------


## (dodo)

و انت غايب عني عنيي و لا لحظة بتنام و انت غايب عني يا حبيبي بغيب الكلام
غيابك طال شغلت البال و حدي عم بعد الايام

ميادة الحناوي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كان ياما كان ..كان ياما كان 
الحب ساكن بيتنا ومدفينا الامان ..مديفنا الامان
زارنا الزمان وسرق من ضحكتنا والراحة والامان والراحة والامان
حبيبي كان هنا ..مالي الدنيا علي
بالحب والهنا
حبيبي يا انا ..يا اغلى من عنيه نسيت من أنا
انا الحب اللي كان .. اللي نسيته قوااام من بعد الايام نسيت اسمي كمان نسيت يا زمان على غدر الانسان
والله زمااان يا هوى زماان ...

عمرو دياب

----------


## عاشقة الاردن1

من دون قصد كتاب فتحته كتاب رفيقي مش معقول
هيدا خطك دغري عرفته مكتوب بحبك على طول
بلحظة كنت رفيقي خسرته ترويت وعقلي كبرته
مش غلطان رفيقي عذرته عن كذبك منو مسؤول
عن كذبك منو مسؤول
كذابي عرفتك كذابي بلحظة ضيعتي حلمي
ذات الخط بقلب كتابي مكتوبى ذات الكلمة
سكرت كتاب رفيقي وسكرت عليكي الماضي
لما من الكذبة تفيقي رح قلك مني فاضي
مشغوووووووول مشغوووووووول مشغوووووووووول


 راشد الماجد

----------


## shams spring

وهي عامله ايه دلوقت ... ومين هون عليها الوقت وهي عامله ايه دلوقت ومين هون عليها الوقت 

قولولي لو في صالحها ... اروحلها واصالحها ... 

اكيد ساكته ولا بتحكي ... ولا بتشكي ولا بتبكي اكيد ساكته ولا بتحكي ولا بتشكي ولا بتبكي

عارفها تبقى مجروحة ... ومظلومه ولا تبين ... 
ولو نزلت دموع منها ... بيبقى الجرح مش هين ...


اكيد مشاعرها مكسوره ... ولو نسيتني معذوره اكيد مشاعرها مكسوره ... ولو نسيتني معذوره

انا اللي جرحت احساسها ... قولوا لها اطمني ارتاحي ...
وليه تقولولها لا هي ... أكيد بتحس بجراحي ...



وائـــــــل جساااار

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بعد ما رتاحت روحي ليك
وعرفت طعم الدنيا بيك
مشيت خلاص وما قلتليش  انا اعمل إيه

تنساني ليه بالله عليك
وانا روحي حياتي ملك ليك
وأزاي حـ يجيني حبيبي نوم لو مش ناسيك

عمر العبدلات

----------


## (dodo)

على طرق السلط ياما مشينا 
وانت تعبت الرجلين نمشي على ايدينا
حسين الجسمي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قول رجعت ليه يا حبيبي ؟!
قصدي يا اللي كنت حبيبي
ضعت بعدي كرهت بعضي
وجيت ندمان خلااااص
ما فتكرش اني ح فتكرلك
اني بيك ح أرجع لذلّك
حـ أعتبر اللي قلته 
كلام قلته وخلاص

محمد حماقي

----------


## &روان&

حياتي وهو مش فيها .... سنين عدت رضيت بيها 
وفاكر لو قابلت عنيه ........ عادي جدا هعديها 
واديك يللي افتكرت انسيت .... قابلتو الليلة واتهزيت 
طب ازاي في حاجات بتموت وتيجي الصدفة تحيها 

مممممممممممم  فهد القصير

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جارحني وبعدي بهواك
ظالمني ولافي انساك
دابحني بايدك ياشوق
حارمني كون بدنياك

كاظم الساهر

----------


## (dodo)

يدك التي حطت على كتفي 
كحما مه نزلت لكي تشرب 
عندي تساوي الف امنيه 
ياليتها تبقى ولا تذهب
الشمس نا ئمه على كتفي 
قبلتها الفا ولم اتعب ..... اتعب...... ولم اتعب 
تلك الجمياله كيف ارفضها 
محمد عبده

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

على البال..كل التفاصيل
على البال..واحلى التفاصيل
والحل والترحال والنار والهيل ..
والقمرة اللي نورت ليل ورا ليل

هاني شاكر

----------


## &روان&

هــــي حـكـايـتـك يـاقـلـبي 
وبــقـيـت انــــت الـحـكـايـه

حــكــايـة كــــل عــاشــق
نــعـشـق ونــــدوب ونـسـهـر
ونـفـارق ونـفـارق فــي الـنهايه
خالد عبد الرحمن

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

صارحيني ..
منهو أنا بدنيتك
جاوبيني ..
إن كنت فعلاً منيتك
ما كنت أرضى تزعلين = و إنتي بتهديني الزعل
ما أطيق عني تبـــعدين = في قربي حسيت بملل
محرومه عيني شوفتك = لا تحــــرميني كـــلمتك
حتى الصـــراحة بيـــننا = صارت صعيبه بدربنا
وإن كان ودّك تـــبعدين = صعبة أنا أنــسى حبنا
ما يعني هذا ترجــــعين = في دنيتي بألقى الهنا 


سميرة سعيد

----------


## الوسادة

حلوة الفكرة كتيـــــــــــــــر


عالبال يا عيني حبك حبك على بالي

لو لام عليا قلبك ما يلوم و انا مالي

زيك زي الهوا غدااااااار غدار 

منك قلبي انكوى بالنار بالنار


راغب علامة

----------


## (dodo)

بعشقك
علشان هواك بقى عندى اغلى من الحياة
لو قلت اه بقول بدالك الف اه
وكانك انت فى دنيتى طوق النجاة
وان قلت ابعد اخاف لبعدى يكسرك
بعشقك



جاد خليفة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تعى يا حبيبي خذني وروح
قلبي من الهوا مجروح واللي فيني مكفيني
شو اللي غير قلبك قول أنت بتنساني معقول
وينك ماعم تحكيني؟
عيون الـ مابتعشق بجنون مش من حقها تكون عيون
ماتتركني لحالي أنا بهواك
بعدك مابسمع مابشوف
ولابقدر هجي الحروف
يمكن بنسى حالي ومابنساك
مش حلوه منك ماتكون حدي وتغمرني بجنون
يالله أرجعلي أرجعلي يا حبيبي
ماحدا متلي حبك هيك ولا حدا
راح بيغار عليك أكتر مني أنا يا حبيبي
أنا حبيتك حب كبير وأنت قسيت علي كتير
لا لا تقسى علي يا حبيبي
اشتقتلك بدي أحكيك ماعم فكر
إلا فيك بدي شوفك حدي يا حبيبي


وائل جسار

----------


## (dodo)

الحكاية فى كلمة واحدة حبى ليك كان مستحيل
اللى بينا ابتسامة سهرة حلوة فى ليل طويل
ايه اللى جابنى لحد عندك شوقى ليك اكبر دليل
كل ليلة وكل يوم تيجى على بالى

واسهر واعد النجوم حالى هو حالى
وانام فى سيرتك واقوم واسهر الليالى
كل ليلة وكل يوم
ارجوك بالراحة عليا صوتك مليان حنية 
انا مش قدك حرام 
لو تعرف ايه جوايا ده انا نظرة عينى كفاية 
بتقولك احلى كلام
نوال الزغبي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حبيته سنين طوال.....واليه القلب مال
وحلمت يكون معايا....لو مهما العمر طال

اتاريني كنت عاشقة قلب عمره ماكان عاشقني..
اتاريني كنت شاريه قلب كان همه يفارقني

ده دوام الحال محال...وهواه ده كان خيال
لكن لحظة فراقه.,...كانت فوق الاحتمال 


سيرين عبد النور

----------


## (dodo)

انا عمري معاك وكفايه
ان انت هنا ويايه 
يا شاغلني سنين من نظرة عين
انا بعشق فيك دنياياا 
ولا يوم في هواك زعلت معاك دنا قلبيــ فداك 
وعمريــ كمان يا حبيبيــ العمر من وقت لقاك 
وانا حسه ابتدى مشواري
انا شفت غرام اجمل ايام 
جورج وسوف

----------


## &روان&

سبت الدنيا تاخدني
وبعدتك عن حضني
بس رجعت بقللك اياك تاني تسبني
انا من غيرك ضايع لنا شايف ولا سامع
اتاكدت في بعدك عني اننا راجع راجع
سبت الدنيا تاخدني
وبعدتك عن حضني
بس رجعت بقللك اياك تاني تسبني
كنت بشوفك ساكن فيا
صرتك مليا الكون حوليا
ياما حلمت اديلك عمري
حتى العمر يا روحي شويا
كنت بشوفك ساكن فيا
صرتك مليا الكون حوليا
ياما حلمت اديلك عمري
حتى العمر يا روحي شويا
انا من غيرك ضايع
لنا شايف ولا سامع
اتاكدت في بعدك في بعدك
اننا راجع راجع 

 هاني شاكر

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لو بتحبي حقيقي صحيح
كنت وقف بوش الريح
كنت ما سبتش قلبي جريح
وسط النار
لو كان قلبك لسى بريء
تحكم ظلم ازاي تداريه
وتسيب قلبي لوحدو غريق
في التيار

لو بتحب حقيقي بقلبك
كنت عرفت تخاف على حبك
كنت ما تتردشي ثواني
انك تسكن بين احضاني
مش فدقيقة تروح تنساني
بدون اعذار

وردة الجزائرية

----------


## &روان&

في يوم وليلة خدنا حلاوت الحب كله
في يوم وليلة انا وحبيبي دوبنا عمر الحب
كله في يوم وليلة
عمري ما شفته ولا قابلته وياما ياما شاغلني طيفه
نسيت الدنيا وجريت عليه سبقني هوه وفتحلي ايديه
لقينا روحنا في بحر شوق نزلنا نشرب ودينا
فيه ومين يصدق يجري ده كله ونعيش سوا العمر كله
في يوم وليلة
ياللي كان طبعك على بالي وانا بتمناك مش حتصدق ايه كان حالي
قبل ما القاك كنت بحسد كل فرحة اشوفها بين قلبين
كنت اغير من يا همسة حلوه بين حبيبين
ولما صحيت على حبك وشفت الدنيا من عندك
باتمنى لو كل العشاق بيحبوا زي انا ما بحبك
يا حبيبي كنت واحشني من غير ماشوفك وتشوفني
والقدر الحلو اهو اللي جابني وجابك تقابلني
اتارينا كنا تايهين ولفينا اجمل ايام ليالينا واحنا فيها لوحدينا
ومين يصدق يصدق يجري ده كله ونعيش سوا العمر كله
*اذينة العلي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]انى بعدك 
اقول لمييين

صباح الخير يا حبيبي

وبعدك عيني ليش العين

لينبض بالحيا قليبي

اجر الصوت .. احبك موت.. اقول الله يا الله

ترد حبيبي لقليبي

سئلت عليك كل غيمه والف نجمه وكل نسمه

وكل طفلا فقد ميما

وكل عاشق نسا اسما

اجر الصوت .. احبك موت.. اقول الله يا الله

يا بعدك 
غابت البسمه



وائل كفوري [/COLOR]

----------


## (dodo)

شو بحبك لما بتحكي 
ترسم عشفافك ضحكة 
شو بحبك لما بتبكي .. بتشكي 
وعم بتغلغل فيا 
حبيبي انت الاحلى 
عمري بقربك عم يحلى 
عطرك .. سحرك .. صوتك .. رسمك 
صارو منو وفيا 
رامي عياش

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مبروك مبروك يا حياة قلبى مبروك

هالفرحه فرحتنا والفرحه جمعتنا
شو حلوه دنيتنا مبروك مبروك
هالفرحه فرحتنا والفرحه جمعتنا
شو حلوه دنيتنا مبروك مبروك



باسكال مشعلاني

----------


## (dodo)

بحبك انا بحبك

بتروح ناوى تروح بتضل حدى ضل
قلك قبل ماتروح خدنى معك وفل
بحبك انا بحبك خدنى بحضن قلبك
ماطرح مابدك روح خدنى معك وفل 
بتروح ناوى تروح بتضل حدى ضل

انا كيف بدى وكيف ابقى لحالى هون
متل ورقة خريف عرصيف الكون
حدك انا بحلى شوف الدنى احلى 
والحب يحلى خدنى معك وفل 
بحبك انا بحبك خدنى بحضن قلبك
ماطرح مابدك روح خدنى معك وفل 
بتروح ناوى تروح بتضل حدى ضل
جوزيف عطية

----------


## بسمه

دور بقلوب الناس على قلب ما خانو الهوا

على قلب ما بعمره انكوى

بتلائى الماضي الي انطوى 

مين ئلك رح نرجع سوا

مــوهــوم ...
هاني شاكر

----------


## إن الله يراك

يا ريتني اعرفتك من زمااااااااااااااااان...........


المنشد سامي يوسف

----------


## بيلسان

حســــــــــــتبي ربي جل الله , الله الله
لا اله الا الله , الله الله
 كــــــــــــــــاظم ^^

----------


## إن الله يراك

أشهد أن امرأة أتقنت اللعبة إلا انتي واحتملت حماقتي خمسة أعوام...........
وقلمت أظافري ورتبت دفاتري وأدخلتني روضة الاطفااااااااااال.......إلا إلا أنتي...........

صابر الرباعي

----------


## بيلسان

*خــــــــــــلص تـارك طفي نارك من اللي شفتو قبلى مني
سبلـــــــــى جرح ونار بقلبي بــــــــــــــس يا ريت ترتااح كفااااااااايه ...........
 يا سلام عليك يا صابر ويا سلام عليكي وعلى اختيارك الرائع
ام كلثوووووووووووم*

----------


## إن الله يراك

رجعوني عنيك على الايام الي راحت اممم علموني اندم على الماضي وجراحه
الي شفته امممم الي شفته قبل ما تشوفك عينيه عمري ضايع يحسبوه ازاي علي انت عمــــــــــــــــري........
انت عمري الي ابتدا بنورك صباحي الي ابتدى بنورك صباحي انت انت انت عمري.............

فيروز

----------


## بيلسان

*وحدن بيبقو متل زهر البيلسان وحدهن بيقطفو وراق الزمان 
بيسكرو الغابي بيضلهن متل الشتي يدقوا على بوابي على بوابي 
يا زمان يا عشب داشر فوق هالحيطان ضويت ورد الليل عكتابي 
برج الحمام مسور و عالي هج الحمام بقيت لحالي لحالي 
يا ناطرين التلج ما عاد بدكن ترجعوا صرخ عليهن بالشتي يا ديب بلكي بيسمعو 
وحدن بيبقو متل هالغيم العتيق وحدهن وجوهن و عتم الطريق 
عم يقطعوا الغابي و بإيدهن متل الشتي يدقوا البكي و هني على بوابي 
يا زمان من عمر فيي العشب عالحيطان من قبل ما صار الشجر عالي 
ضوي قناديل و أنطر صحابي مرقوا فلوا بقيت عبابي لحالي 
يا رايحين و التلج ما عاد بدكن ترجعو صرخ عليهن بالشتي يا ديب بلكي بيسمعو*
محمد فؤاد

----------


## بسمه

بكتب اسمك يا حبيبي
عالحور العتيق
بتكتب اسمي ياحبيبي
عارمل الطريق
وبكرة بتشتي الدني
عالقصص المجرحة
بيبقى اسمك ياحبيبي
واسمي بينمحى
وائل جســار

----------


## إن الله يراك

غريبة الناس غريبة الدنيا ديا واعز الناااااااااااس بيتغير عليا

الجسمي

----------


## بيلسان

فقدتــــــــــــــــــــــك يا اعز الناس فقدت الحب والطـــــــــــيبه!
عاصي

----------


## إن الله يراك

يا الله يا بيساااااااااااااااااااااااان اترتي الاغنية الي بحبها......فقدتـــــــــــــك.......

بالعربي حبك بالعربي مش قادر أألك مش قادر انتي بدك ممثل شاااااطر مش مثلي بغااااار وعصبي

راشد الماجد

----------


## بيلسان

*عشااااااااااااااااااااااان الحب واللي بيني وبينك !!
عشاااااااااااان الحب عشان ايامي وسنينك!!
ابيك تراجع احسااااسك.....
انغــــــــــــــــــــــام*

----------


## بسمه

هاتمناله الخير .. إيه يعنى يفوتنى و ينسانى

مهو ياما إتحمل علشانى .. مهو ياما كان قلبه عليا
 نوال الزغبي

----------


## بيلسان

*عنيك كدبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن اولي خايف ليه تقلهاااااااااااالي 
نوال الكويتيه*

----------


## بسمه

*احاول اخفي احساسي ولكن بالعشق مفروح تشوف الفرحه فعيني واحبك بالعقل والروح
حــــــكـــيـــــــــــــــم*

----------

